# Any day ending in 'Y' is a day for smoking...



## bluto (Apr 17, 2012)

Working from home today and needed to try out some dust from Todd.  What a great day to smoke some cheese.

I just cannot get enough of the Smoked Pepper Jack and Smoked Queso Fresco.  If you haven't tried some of the Queso Fresco yet, do yourself a favor and try it, fantastic!  If you can find it, buy it in the 5lb block, divide it into pounds, then smoke it in 8oz hunks.  It is a crumbling/melting cheese anyway, so I throw it in the freezer and it lasts forever.

Ambient temp 63 degrees, smoker temp 77 after 1 hour.

I will pull the mozzarella at 2 hours, my kids love it with just a taste of smoke, and doing it this way it's much cheaper than string cheese for their school lunches.


----------



## bluto (Apr 17, 2012)

Pulled the Mozz and threw on some Havarti just to see what it tastes like.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks good! Where'd you get the mozz like that? I'd love to try it that way instead of the blocks.


----------



## fife (Apr 17, 2012)

Lood looking stuff


----------



## bluto (Apr 17, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Looks good! Where'd you get the mozz like that? I'd love to try it that way instead of the blocks.




Got this mozz at Costco, came in a 2 pack.  Good stuff.


----------



## bluto (Apr 17, 2012)

Ended up with some decent color on the cheeses.  Had to resort to an ice bath around hour 3.













All wrapped up and waiting...


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks good. Hard part is waiting 3 weeks to try it


----------



## bluto (Apr 18, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> Looks good. Hard part is waiting 3 weeks to try it


Yeah it is, I'm out of the smoked pepper jack, so I'm going to have a hard time waiting for it.


----------



## capntrip (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice looking cheese.....Great color!


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks great! Thanks for the mozz info...gotta go there on Friday so I'll pick some up.


----------

